# 

## AristoS

2.1

 

     -  -

00000, -, . -, . 00,      
. (812) 000-0000  (812) 000-0000      


(00 ____ 0000  ,    -, 
  : . -, 
. -, . 00, . 00) 
*   ,      * 
      08.08.2001   129-                       (  ),      19  2002   438 ** **  *     2*      ,   ** ,     *    - ( 0000000000000,  0000000000).*
    :
1.     20  *           ,              2   ,  : 
         5   .        : ;.*
2.            : * ,      .*
3. ,     ,          .
4.           :    .
5.                               .        26  2003   -6-09/345@           .
6.     3  6    08  2001   129-        :             **       .     21 :            **     ,      .
7.        *                      ()  ,       ()  (. 2 . 14.25).*
     : 000000, . -, . -, . 00, . 00,
    : (000) 000-0000    .

    23      ,  ,    ____  __.00.2004  ( 200 ).

__ ________ 2004                         _____________________ ( ..)

----------


## AristoS

2.2



 

     -  -

00000, -, . -, . 00,      
. (812) 000-0000  (812) 000-0000      


(00 ____ 0000  ,    -, 
  : . -, 
. -, . 00, . 00) 
*    ,      * 
      08.08.2001   129-                       (  ),      19  2002   438 ** **  **  *     2*      ,   ** ,     *    - ( 0000000000000,  0000000000).*
    :
1.     20  *           ,              2   ,  : 
         5   .        : ;.*
2.            : * ,      .*
3. ,     ,          .
4.           :    .
5.                               .        26  2003   -6-09/345@           .
6.     21 : *           ,      .*
7.        *                      ()  ,       ()  (. 2 . 14.25).*
     : 000000, . -, . -, . 00, . 00,
    : (000) 000-0000    .

    23      ,  ,    ____  __.00.2004  ( 400 ).

__ ________ 2004                         _____________________ ( ..)

----------


## AristoS

....

 

     -  -

00000, -, . -, . 00,      
. (812) 000-0000  (812) 000-0000      


(00 ____ 0000  ,    -, 
  : . -, 
. -, . 00, . 00) 
*    ,      * 
      08.08.2001   129-                       (  ),      19  2002   438      26  2003 .  -6-09/345@            *   ,   *     - *    - ( 0000000000000,  0000000000),*       .
*    :*
    ,          ,   .
 ,       ,        ,       ,     ()     ( ),                .

     : 000000, . -, . -, . 00, . 00,
    : (000) 000-0000    .


__ ________ 2004                         _____________________ ( ..)

----------


## AristoS

,             ,  ,    ....

 ,        ,       ,      ,   ,    ....

    - ...

----------


## AristoS

-       

 ., . 53, -, 191104      


(00  19__  ,    . -, 
  : 000000, -,       
. -, . 00, . 00            
: (812) 000-0000            
**

,   ,       08.08.2001   129-                       (  ),      19  2002   438             8  -                2      ,         ,         - ( 0000000000000,  0000000000) (.  37972  14.09.2004 ).
    23       ,  ,   230  09.09.2004  ( 400 ).
16  2004            8  -          14.09.2004   28,       -   .
          ,            2  ,  ,       ,      ,  ,        5  .  ,              8  -               .
   ,        ,            8  -,    ,     .
    21             ,      ,               15  2004 .
 ,              8  - (     -   )      ,      () ,       .


*:*
*             8  - -      -                2      ,         ,         - ( 0000000000000,  0000000000).*

:
1.     ,         09.09.2004  (.  37972  14.09.2004 ) - 1     1 .
2.   230  09.09.2004  ( 400 ) - 1     1 .
3         14.09.2004   28 - 1     6 .


05  2004                         _____________________ ( ..)

----------


## AristoS

-      
. , . 2/9,                   
. -, 190000                  


(00  19__  ,    . -, 
  : 000000, -,       
. -, . 00, . 00            
: (812) 000-0000            
**
,   ,       08.08.2001   129-                       (  ),      19  2002   438             8  -                2      ,         ,         - ( 0000000000000,  0000000000) (.  37972  14.09.2004 ).
    23       ,  ,   230  09.09.2004  ( 400 ).
16  2004            8  -          14.09.2004   28,       -   .
          ,            2  ,  ,       ,      ,  ,        5  .  ,              8  -               .
   ,        ,            8  -,    ,     .
    21             ,      ,               15  2004 .
 ,              8  - (     -   )       2  14.25      .
  ,       28.4      

*:*
*       2  14.25                     8  - -      -                     ()  ,       () .*

:
1.     ,         09.09.2004  (.  37972  14.09.2004 ) - 1     1 .
2.   230  09.09.2004  ( 400 ) - 1     1 .
3         14.09.2004   28 - 1     6 .


05  2004                         _____________________ ( ..)

----------


## stas

*AristoS*, , !  :Smilie:

----------


## AristoS

08.10.2004 .

----------

*AristoS*,    ,      :Smilie: 
*  *

----------


## almira

,     .

-   .  :Smilie: 

,   ,   - .

----------


## komar

,   ...      .
-,     ,       .
     ))

----------


## stas

> .


*komar*, -    ...  ,    .   _-_   :Wink: .

   ,      ,  .   *AristoS*,        .

----------


## AristoS

.
   ,  ...
      ...

----------


## sasa@

> *AristoS*,        .


   ,             !        ...

         ...!  :yes:  
    !         !    ...   , !
  ..   :Wink:      (    :Smilie:  ) !        ...      " ..!! "   :Wow:   :Smilie:

----------


## sema

*sasa@*, ))     ,           .    ...         ?

----------


## sasa@

> ...         ?


Ѹ,     ,     ""  ...            !
  ,    ,    !   :Wow:

----------


## sema

*sasa@*, !)))

----------


## sasa@

!  !!!
       ...!!  :Smilie: )))))

----------


## sema

*sasa@*,   )))    ))

----------


## sasa@

!   ? ))

----------


## sasa@

23  ...  !   ...

----------


## AristoS

> 23  ...  !   ...


    ,                   .

"12.  **  ,    , :
)       :
  ,      (, , ,  (  ),  ,  ,  );"

            438.

----------


## sasa@

, AristoS !  ...

----------


## sema

*sasa@*,     ,     - )))))))

----------


## sasa@

> *sasa@*,     ,     - )))))))


     ,    ...
  ,     (. )  (,  , , , , -,  ,  ,  , , ...)    !  :Smilie:

----------


## sema

.... ...

----------


## komar

> *komar*, -    ...  ,    .   _-_  .
> 
>    ,      ,  .   *AristoS*,        .


   ?     .     ...))
    ,   ,   ..
 ,       ,     ?
  ,       .       .
    .    ))

 ""... ,       ,    .     ...

----------


## sasa@

Komar,    ...

----------


## AristoS

_            ._

 

     -  -

. -, . 00, -, 00000      
. (812) 000-0000  (812) 000-0000      


- ( 0000000000000)
000000, -, - ., . 0
      08.08.2001   129-                       (  ),      19  2002   438           *     2*      ,   *       (   )*,     *    - ( 0000000000000,  0000000000  000000000).*
    :
1.     20  *           ,              2   ,  :          5   .        : ;.*
2.            : * ,      .*
3. ,     ,          .
4.           :    .
5.     3  6    08  2001   129-        :             **       .     21 :            **     ,      .
6.        *                      ()  ,       ()  (. 2 . 14.25).*
7.   22     20     : )     -      ..
      : _____, -, ______
    : (812) ______    .

:
  00-00/00  00.00.2004   .

  , 

 00-00/00  00.00.2004                                       ____________________

----------


## AristoS

-19-----, -
______________________

.  ________________
 __ ________ 2004 


*    _____*,     _____ _____ _____,    ,     (  00 00  000000,  00   -  - 00.00.2004 )   :
*    _____* (  )             ,      ;
                  _  - (         ______  -)   ,           ,   :
          ;
      ,       ,             (   ),       -*     _____ ( 0000000000000)   *     2,      5               (  ),      19  2002   438,           (   );
      ,          .
   31  2004 .


                                     _________ ( ..)

..

----------


## komar

.        .

,  ,               ,     "  ,     ...".
        ))
  , ,  ?

----------


## almira

,  AristoS, almira  ..       ()?

      .   .

----------


## AristoS

> ,  AristoS, almira  ..       ()?
> 
>       .   .


    ,    ...

      ...  :yes:

----------


## Natalia-M

... ...  ,      .  :       ?     ,     -     ,   ,      .  ?      - !   ?  -    .   ,   .    .   .  :Smilie:  !

----------


## almira

.     .

(.   - ,    , ,     ,     ).

----------


## Natalia-M

> .     .


 ....
______
 :Smilie:

----------


## AristoS

> ... ...  ,      .  :       ?     ,     -     ,   ,      .  ?      - !   ?  -    .   ,   .    .   .  !


          ,       ... 
    ,     ,        ,       ,   ,         ,       .

----------


## Natalia-M

> ,       ...


!       ?  :Wink:      ,        . ,   ,    ,     ,  . ?   ?     ! 
...     ... 
_________________
 :Smilie:

----------


## Natalia-M

.     ...

----------


## AristoS

> !       ?      ,        . ,   ,    ,     ,  . ?   ?     ! 
> ...     ... 
> _________________


           ?
           ,      ,      ...  :yes:

----------


## Alina-malina

,
       1 ( -. )    
  ?!(     )
    .
!

----------


## Dima77

___ _________ 2005 .


________________________      ____________________________________,    ,  

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

  _______________    46 .        _____
________________     ,      ,  ,    , ,   ,            .
     .


 	___________    /______________/

----------

?

(     )  ?      ?
     (   )

----------


## Dima77

**,      46-

----------


## AristoS

___19-----, -
______________________

.  ________________
 __ ________ 2005 


    _____,     _____ _____ _____,    ,     (  00 00  000000,  00   -  - 00.00.2000 )   :
      _____ (  )             ,      ;
                15  -   ,           ,   :
          ;
      ,       ,             (   ),       -     _____ ( 0000000000000)        2,      5               (  ),      19  2002   438,           (   );
      ,          .
   31  2005 .


 						_________ (_______ _._.)
..

----------

?
     ?

----------


## AristoS

....

----------

77
      (      (  ,   ) 
   ? 
           ?

     ;      55   
   !
 ,  ?

----------


## AristoS

185

----------


## Alina-malina

!
    Dima77  (   )    .185?

----------


## AristoS

.    .    ,     .

----------


## Alina-malina

, ?
  ?
   14    18 :-)?

----------


## AristoS

01.01.2006        .

   ....

   -

- ( 0000000000000)
000000, -, - ., . 0
.  _________
 __ _______ 2006 

 

  -  -

. -, . 00, -, 00000
. (812) 000-0000  (812) 000-0000	
   ,       
      08.08.2001   129-                       (  ),      19  2002   438             2      ,  *        (   ),          - ( 0000000000000,  0000000000  000000000):*
-  -    :
)    (  ( ,  )  ,     ,      .                    ()   ,           );
) - ;
)  ( );
)     (  );
)    ()  ,         ;
)    ,      ;
)    -   ,       ,   ,              ,     ,       (  ,     (  ,   1  2002 .),  ,  ,   );
)     (  ,       ,    );
)       (    ,      ,  ,       );
)    ( ,  ,    .) -   ;
)   ,          (, , , ,  ,        ,  ( );
)   ,    (  ,  ,      ( ,   , , , ) ,   ,  ,    ,   ).
)       ;
)   ,            ;
)       ;
)         :
      ;
       ;
     ;
)      .
2.   : ,    ,        , ,   ,   , ,    ,       ,         ,       ,,    ,       ,   ,   (  ,   1  2002 ),  ,  ,   .
    :
1.     20             ,              2   ,  :          5   .        : .
2.  ,     ,    ,        .
3.           :    .
4.     3  6    08  2001   129-        :                          .     21 :                       ,      .
5.        *                      ()  ,       ()  (. 2 . 14.25).*
6.   22     20     : )     -      ..
     : 000000, . -, . -, . 00, . 00,        : (000) 000-0000,    .


  				____________________ ( ..)

----------


## AristoS

(2006)   .
    ...  ...

----------


## AristoS

"" ()   ,      () .

----------


## almira

,

----------


## .

*AristoS*,       ?      ,         -  ,     .       :Frown: 
        -     ,       ,        ,   ?  ,        ,      ?  ,     ?    -      ?

----------


## almira

15

----------


## .

.  -      ?

----------


## AristoS

15   -  .  -.
   ()    .
   15-. 
    /   (   )...  4-   -  - "     ...",   ... - "....", "     ...".....   .... ...

----------


## AristoS

/   ....,       ....  ...

----------


## sema

> 15   -  .  -.
>    ()    .
>    15-. 
>     /   (   )...  4-   -  - "     ...",   ... - "....", "     ...".....   .... ...


         ?))))    ,          .

     .

----------


## .

*sema*,    .       ,       :Frown:      ,   .    .. 
  -  ...  :Frown:   .

----------


## sema

> *sema*,    .       ,           ,   .    .. 
>   -  ...   .


    ,     .      ,    ,        .

----------


## .

*sema*,     ?    ? .      ,       :Frown:    ,     .   , ,     ,     .
    ,          :Wink:        ,   ?

----------


## amd

.  . - ,   -, -, -,  -  . .   ,   . 10.000. ,    .

----------


## AristoS

> ?))))    ,          .
> 
>      .


    " " (),     ,      !! 129- + 24-.

----------


## .

-      /???    15    ?

----------


## AristoS

6.03.06 - .

----------


## .

6 ?

----------


## AristoS

15    ().

----------


## .

15 .     ! ,       .         - /   ** .     "    ,   "  :Wow: 
     , ,     .    /   ,           :yes:    ,    -      .  ,   .  ,       , 15-             .      :Frown: 
,     - -     .        .
,   -    "    ,    ".   ,        :yes:  ,       .   -   ,     ,     ,    ""  :Smilie:

----------


## Omut

,      , ..                ,         ,     .

----------


## .

*Omut*,  ,          .   -    ,       . ,    ,    .
   ,       ,    ?         ?

----------


## amd

> 08.10.2004 .


   .    ,  ?   ,     .
׸  , , ....    , .

----------


## Omut

> ,       ,    ?         ?


 
         ,          ,      ,         ,  ,    ,    

,      ,       

    ,     
1.    -    
2.    . :Smilie:

----------


## Omut

> .


  sema 



> ,     .


         ""

----------


## amd

> ,


*Omut*,     ?  , ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omut

!!!!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AristoS

> .    ,  ?   ,     .
> ׸  , , ....    , .


 ...     ,  ....     . ...     ...

...

----------


## AristoS

> ,          ,      ,         ,  ,    ,


   ....!!!! 129- + 24-.

----------


## amd

> ...     ,  ....     . ...     ...
> 
> ...


,     . , ,   ,     ,        .   ,  .    .       . ,    .

----------


## Lawyer

!
:        -  .   www.egrul.nalog.ru        .  , ,     "",         31.12.2003.
,             ,       ? ?      .  ?
       31.12.2003?     ,  ,  "",     ,              ? ?

----------


## AristoS

, , ,  -.

----------


## amd

,          ,    . ..  ,        2002 .,    ,  ,      .   ,     .

----------


## Lawyer

> , , ,  -.

----------


## AristoS

> 


      ,     (  5902)

----------


## Lawyer

.
  .
     .
    ,    .   , .
, , ' .        .

----------


## Lawyer

> ,          ,    . ..  ,        2002 .,    ,  ,      .   ,     .


      ?
  ,       - .

----------


## AristoS

> ?
>   ,       - .


   ,  ...   ,   ,   ....  ...

----------


## Lawyer

,      .
      "" ,   "",     .
,     "     .    "  .

----------


## AristoS

> ,      .
>       "" ,   "",     .
> ,     "     .    "  .


    ,   -.

  - ,   -   ..    ...

----------

, ,    ...    ...      )) 

 ,        :

1.  "  " (,  )      (     ) -          .
2.          ( ).
3.     .  .  -    .

  -  NO PROBLEM  ...    "        ,   "    !      -   ,    ,            -         ...

 : 

1.    ? (. . 1-3)
2.     -        -    ?

 !

----------


## amd

> -    ?


.




> 1.  "  " (,  )      (     ) -          .
> 2.          ( ).
> 3.     .  . -    .


 .  ?     ,   , ?
 ,  ,  ?        ?

----------


## amd

**,   , ....    ...

----------

amd   ,     e-mail ,     -  ,   , - .

 :
1.     () 2002-,    2002- 2003.      .
2.  ,  ...

----------


## amd

**, 2002    ,  5  ,   .
     .      .  .

----------


## 2

,     ,    , ,  ,     :      .     ,  ,  ,    ., ..   ..  ... , ,  5 , ,     " "   5    ,   .  -     ,  -     .   ? ,  ,     ,

----------


## AristoS

"  " - "  ,   ".

----------


## AristoS

- ....    ...

 2



             6                  ,     ,      ,  ,    ,         .

                   :

           ; 
          (),    ; 
            .

                       19.06.02  438 (      26.02.04  110).

                                       .         .  

             200    .        400    .

    ,       ,    :

        o  ,            ,   ,    ,    ,   , -     ,           ; 
                 . 
               15  -          -   .

                                 . 

                       : 18211301030011000130;   /       ,       ,          ,    .     40101810200000010001.   :      . -.  044030001. 

 :


    ( )
   ( )
    ( ) 
   ,   



    -
 7813085660
 781301001
      25  -
 40288564000



    -
 7841000019
 784101001
     10  -
 40298563000



http://www.r78.nalog.ru/document.php...074&topic=pk78

----------


## solnce

> ,  AristoS, almira  ..       ()?
> 
>       .   .


   46   .      ,     )))),     ,

----------


## amd

*solnce*,     .  :Frown:   , 46-      ,   ,  .     .   .... ,  .    .  ,   ,  , ,      :Big Grin:

----------


## solnce

> *solnce*,     .   , 46-      ,   ,  .     .   .... ,  .    .  ,   ,  , ,


   ,  ""    - , -     !      -  .    ,     ! ))),         -

----------


## AristoS

""....

----------


## solnce

> ""....


,       ""     !     , ,        !               ,     .....

----------

,        ?

----------


## agur

.                                                                  1.   ,   ,          ,       ?    ?
2.   ,  ,       ?

 :yes:

----------


## z-z-z

1.   -      (    )   :Smilie: 
2.     ()       .

----------


## agur

*z-z-z*,   :Smilie:

----------


## AristoS

> 01.01.2006        .
> 
>    ....
> 
>    -
> 
> - ( 0000000000000)
> 000000, -, - ., . 0
> .  _________
> ...



+    -  ,   ....

----------


## 46

46.   :yes:

----------


## amd

*  46*, ,  ,      ,      ?      .....   ,  ...     ,     .  , , ,   :Dezl:

----------


## 46

> *  46*, ,  ,      ,      ?      .....   ,  ...     ,     .  , , ,


,          .
       .

----------


## AristoS

?

----------


## amd

> ?


*AristoS*,   . ,            . , ,   .  ,   .

----------


## AristoS

- ,     ,     ...


.
   15  -   3000         ....(500 - 600  )...

----------


## 46

> ?


     .    .       .

----------


## amd

*AristoS*, 


> 15  -   3000         ....(500 - 600  )...
> __________________


   ?

----------


## AristoS

( 15)  ...

----------


## amd

> ( 15)  ...


  :Frown: 
    - ,   ?   :Big Grin:  ,  46-      ?      !

----------


## AristoS

> - ,   ?   ,  46-      ?      !


   ? 

, .

----------


## amd

> ? 
> 
> , .


,   .  ,   ,    15-   ,   46-,              .

----------


## AristoS

- : 
*"      ".       ."*

----------


## AristoS

- ... (   - **)...

----------

15 ,    .
    -   ... ?
   ,     ...
  ,  -        -  ,    :Smilie:  
    -    -  ?

----------


## AristoS

....  :Wow: 

 ;

   ;

     ;

     ;

     ;

.....

      (  )  ..


 ....  ..


            -      (. 6   . ).



 :yes:

----------


## _

,        !  :yes:      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## amd

> ,        !      .


       ....
 :        .

    ... 

,   , 
,    : 
     . 
      ? 
    . 
!   - . 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## _

*amd*  :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## .



----------


## AristoS

....


   -

 
- ( 0000000000000)
000000, -, - ., . 0.  _________
 __ _______ 2007 


 

 -  -

    ( )

. -, . 00, -, 00000
*   ,      * 
      08.08.2001   129-                       (  ),      19  2002   438             2      ,          (   ),          - ( 0000000000000,  0000000000  000000000):
-  -    :
)    (  ( ,  )  ,     ,      .                    ()   ,           );
) - ;
)  ( );
)     (  );
)    ()  ,         ;
)    ,      ;
)    -   ,       ,   ,              ,     ,       (  ,     (  ,   1  2002 .),  ,  ,   );
)     (  ,       ,    );
)       (    ,      ,  ,       );
)    ( ,  ,    .) -   ;
)   ,          (, , , ,  ,        ,  ( );
)   ,    (  ,  ,      ( ,   , , , ) ,   ,  ,    ,   ).
)       ;
)   ,            ;
)       ;
)         :
      ;
       ;
     ;
)      .
-   : ,    ,        , ,   ,   , ,    ,       ,         ,       ,,    ,       ,   ,   (  ,   1  2002 ),  ,  ,   .
    :
1.     20             ,              2   ,  :          5   .        : .
2.  ,     ,    ,        .
3.           :    .
4.     3  6    08  2001   129-        :                          .     21 :                       ,      .
*5.                              ()  ,       ()  (. 2 . 14.25).*
6.   22     20     : )     -      ..
7.      : 000000, . -, . -, . 00, . 00,        : (000) 000-0000,    .



  ____________________ ( ..)

----------


## AristoS

.   15       ...

----------

,          ?      "      "    , 400( )   .              ,         .             ??

----------


## AristoS

> ,          ?      "      "    , 400( )   .              ,         .             ??


  .

      :

1.  .

2.  .

    ,    ,    ,  ,      ,  ,    .

            .

,  ,   .

----------


## fortis

*AristoS*    ,  -        "  ..." 
      . 
  . ! 
 :yes:

----------


## AristoS

!  :Wink:

----------


## -

> .
> 
>       :
> 
> 1.  .
> 
> 2.  .
> 
>     ,    ,    ,  ,      ,  ,    .
> ...


     ,   .          .        ,     ?

----------


## AristoS

> ,   .         .        ,     ?


-  ,   .       ""   .
     ,       ,     ,    "   "    ,       .    .

----------

,       ,         ,    ?        !! (    )
!!!!

----------


## AristoS

....


   -

 
- ( 0000000000000)
000000, -, - ., . 0.  _________
 __ _______ 2008 


 

 -  - 
   ( ) 
. -, . 00, -, 00000*!     ,   !*

*   ,      *  
      08.08.2001   129-                       (  ),      19  2002   438             2      ,          (   ),          - ( 0000000000000,  0000000000  000000000):
1.  -    :
)    (  ( ,  )  ,     ,      .                    ()   ,           );
) - ;
)  ( );
)     (  );
)    ()  ,         ;
)    ,      ;
)    -   ,       ,   ,              ,     ,       (  ,     (  ,   1  2002 .),  ,  ,   );
)     (  ,       ,    );
)       (    ,      ,  ,       );
)    ( ,  ,    .) -   ;
)   ,          (, , , ,  ,        ,  ( );
)   ,    (  ,  ,      ( ,   , , , ) ,   ,  ,    ,   ).
)       ;
)   ,            ;
)       ;
)         :
      ;
       ;
     ;
)      .
-   : ,    ,        , ,   ,   , ,    ,       ,         ,       ,,    ,       ,   ,   (  ,   1  2002 ),  ,  ,   .
    :
1.     20             ,              2   ,  :          5   .        : .
2.  ,     ,    ,        .
3.           :    .
4.     3  6    08  2001   129-        :                          .     21 :                       ,      .
*5.                              ()  ,       ()  (. 2 . 14.25).*
6.   22     20     : )     -      ..
7.      : 000000, . -, . -, . 00, . 00,        : (000) 000-0000,     ( ).



  ____________________ ( ..)

----------


## wk

, ,  .
  ""    .
-, , .
 .

----------


## Larisa Scvortsova

> ....
> [/CENTER]


   ,         .... :Embarrassment:  

 1993     (   ),   , ..    ,   ,          (      ,       )   ... :Wow:  

         , ..    ,   *   ?????* :Embarrassment:

----------


## sokov

*AristoS*, !!!!




> *AristoS*    ,  -        "  ..." 
>       . 
>   . !


    -  plz.
   ,     (,  46)...

----------


## ebroydo

. 
 ,   .
            8pt   :Smilie:

----------

> .
> 
>       :
> 
> 1.  .
> 
> 2.  .
> 
>     ,    ,    ,  ,      ,  ,    .
> ...


             .                    ,           ( ,   ),     ,      ,               .

----------


## AristoS

> . 
>  ,   .
>             8pt


    ,   ?
      .

... ...          .... 
     ...

----------


## AristoS

> .                   ,          ( ,   ),     ,      ,               .


,           ...
 ,      (),     ...
    !

----------

46         ?

----------


## aquamarin

, , .
      .  :                  -.       ,    ,    ..      .     ,       .             ,       .      . :Frown: 

 -,  :           ,      ?
     ! :Love:

----------


## amd

> 46         ?


,

----------


## amd

> , , .
>       .  :                  -.       ,    ,    ..      .     ,       .             ,       .      .
> 
>  -,  :           ,      ?
>      !


   ,      ,    .   ,  , .  ,         ,   .

----------


## aquamarin

> ,      ,    .   ,  , .  ,         ,   .


  ,          ,       .           .  ( , ,    ). ,       .       ,   .  (    ).
   -   ? :Wink: 
     ,   .  :yes:         .

     -       .

----------


## amd

> -


, .    ,     .    .    ,      .         .      .  "   "  18.       
5.          ,      ,         .

----------

> , .    ,     .    .    ,      .         .      .  "   "  18.       
> 5.          ,      ,         .


 ,   ,     .       .      ( -  ) -     ,     ,   - ?
    ,     ?          ?

----------


## aquamarin

,    155

----------


## AristoS

(  ....)

----------


## amd

> .


  ,   ,   ,       ,  .   ,       ,     .

----------


## aquamarin

> ,       ,     .


 ,  ,           (  ),      ,     ,    . :Love:       ,      ,  : ,   .,    .    ,          .     ,     ,       ?
         ,  ?

----------


## amd

> (  ),      ,     ,    .


  ,  ,  ,  ,      .   .


> ,   .,    .   ,          .     ,     ,       ?


,          ,     .  ,     ,    ,      .     .     .     - .    .    ,    .    , , ,   ....  ...

----------


## aquamarin

> ,  ,  ,  ,      .   .


  :Wow: 




> ,          ,     ..


     , ,   "",  - "", - "".       . :Redface:    ,   ,   .  ,       ,    .          :Wow: ,           . 
amd,   .

----------


## amd

> 


  :yes:      ,     ,   .

----------


## AristoS

! 
*"      "*!!!
   .
.

----------


## amd

> "      "!!


  :yes:   :yes:  !      ,   .   :Frown:

----------


## aquamarin

> ! 
> *"      "*!!!
>    .
> .


!
AristoS,       .  ,      ? :Frown: 



> .
> 
>  -,  :           ,      ?
>      !


   ?  ,       ?

----------


## AristoS

> !
> AristoS,       .  ,      ?
> 
> 
>   ?  ,       ?


 ""        .
   "":
-    .   . ,    . .
-    .  (    ".  .   "  ).

----------


## aquamarin

> ""        .
>    "":
> -    .   . ,    . .
> -    .  (    ".  .   "  ).


AristoS,   :Wow: 
    -   "" ...?

----------


## vasamase

> ,


   ?

----------


## amd

> ?


       .   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## vasamase

46 ,   ?        ,                ?

----------


## AristoS

,    ,      " ",           "  "    ,   ....  ,     (           . ),       (   ).

----------


## vasamase

,            ?

----------


## AristoS

,      .

----------

?            ? .  .

----------


## AristoS

> ?            ? .  .


 **  ,     .

----------

.
             46   .

----------


## Yori

> .
>              46   .


1.  ?   ,   ,   (. )
2.    46    (       )

----------

> 1.  ?   ,   ,   (. )
> 2.    46    (       )


..   "()....
...    ... 2-    "-"... 
...    ..."

----------


## AristoS

> ..   "()....
> ...    ... 2-    "-"... 
> ...    ..."


     ....

   ,     ...

----------


## Tigro4ka

-      ?

----------


## AristoS

,   .

----------


## Tigro4ka

.   . 
      3   6 .  -     .

----------

, ,       ?     /. .

----------


## gihon

> ,      .


   ,   ,              ,  -  -   .   ,            ?

----------


## Her_man

;   ,       ,        ,     . :Smilie:  ,          , ,    .     ,   - "" .  :Frown:

----------


## AristoS

!!!
   312- 
"               "     129- 
       ,         438  "19"  2002  "     "...,       2003  ( 76-)...

   ,       5  ( 129-)    2 ( 438).
*  5 :*
)   ( ,  )  ,     ,      .  ,                  ()   ,              ;
*   2:*
)    (  ( ,  )  ,     ,      .                    ()   ,           );

*  5 :*
)  ( )       (         -    ,         ),       .                      ;
*   2:*
)  ( );

*  5 :*
)    ()  ,           ,       -           ,     ,             ,   ,   ,    ;
*   2:*
)    ()  ,         ;

*  5 :*
)           ;
*   2:*
)    ,      ;

*  5 :*
)     ( ,              ,                  ,                       ,    );
*   2:*
)       (    ,      ,  ,       );

*  5 :*
.1)   ,       ;
*   2:*
  ....

*  5 :*
)   ,       .
*   2:*
  ....

*    ...*

----------


## '

> -      ?


  . -    .     .

----------


## 73

> . -    .     .


+1
  .
  .

----------


## persona

, 

1.    ,          ?    ?

  ,       ,   ,        .

2.   ,   :
-           ,         46-.
  46-,      5- ,
    200 .,      .

3.    .   ,      ?

----------


## Jee_Day

> 1.    ,          ?    ?


.      (./.)    .,       ..




> 2.   ,   :
> -           ,         46-.
>   46-,      5- ,
>     200 .,      .


      46-     3-    .  5-        ,        .




> 3.    .   ,      ?


 ..        ,   .

----------


## AristoS

> . -    .     .


   .
  ,    ( )       ,      ,    ,   ,  ,   () .

  ,      .
     . 
  -  .

----------

!
, ,           46- ???     ??

----------


## Jee_Day

> !
> , ,           46- ???     ??


        .          .

           (     46-)          .  ,     .

    ,        ,     .

----------


## svsan

> , ,           46- ???     ??


   -   ,        2-     ,   (  )       

  ,   :Smilie:

----------

..           ?    .        ?

----------


## svsan

> .        ?

----------

!

----------

,               46   :     ? ..   "****"    .    ?

----------


## svsan

-  .
 -

----------


## gihon

> -  .
>  -


       ? -       .    ,    -     , -        -  .

----------


## gihon

> ,               46   :     ? ..   "****"    .    ?


    - ,   -

----------


## Prixodja6aja

!
            15 ?
-       ,        ?

----------


## AristoS

> !!!
>    312- 
> "               "     129- 
>        ,         438  "19"  2002  "     "...,       2003  ( 76-)...
> 
>    ,       5  ( 129-)    2 ( 438).
> *  5 :*
> )   ( ,  )  ,     ,      .  ,                  ()   ,              ;
> *   2:*
> ...


            .  ,     () .

----------


## stas

**    : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=333754

----------


## AristoS

5  7   :

*5.                               .        30  2010   -37-6/19020@         .*

*7.                                    ()               ,       ()  (. 2 . 14.25).*


    .

----------

